# CR1 can accomodate 56T big ring?



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

Hello,
Want to check with the Cr1 owner to see anyone has successfully get 56T front chainring to works with CR1?
I ran into some compatibility issue with a 56T big ring and Centaur front der.
I raise the 05 Centaur double front der to the highest position as possible to accomodate 56T ring, but the teeth still rubbing with the edge of the derailuer outer plate.
According to the campy manual, the Cr1 braze-on mount needs to be high enough to accomodate the 56T. Looks like it's the function CR1 braze-on (how far from the BB do Scott rivet the braze-on), not the derailuer itself.
Does the CR1 rated to support 56T ring?


----------



## boroef (Jun 18, 2005)

why are u riding a 56? you must have legs the size of your torso! 

but anywhoo, i'm sure that you could find a front derailer with enough height adjustment to accomidate the 56.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*why in gods name...*

would you mount a 56T? pros don't even use a 56T....is your 27 cog getting not enough use lately?


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

Sorry I didn't make it clear in my 1st post...
I'm using Q-rings from Rotor Sports. Q-rings is oval shape, the "tallest" tooths is equiv to 56T. I already moved my front der as high as the Scott front der mount plate allow me to, and the '56T" still rubbing/grinding slightly with the outer plate of the centaur frt der, when I'm in small ring. That's why I started to question whether the Scott CR1 front der plate is design to accomodate the 56T large ring.
I've included a pic of what I'm talking about in my personal blog:
http://kwantani.blogspot.com/

hope this will clear up my initial question.
No, I'm not a 56T super stud


----------

